
History of Ideas - JNRowe
https://www.talkingpoliticspodcast.com/history-of-ideas
======
JNRowe
Don't let the URL fool you too much. The episodes are a dive in to historic
political thoughts, and are a nice break from the real world in a "plus ça
change" manner.

